# Sprinkler system



## bass186 (Oct 7, 2010)

I'm looking for someone to do some maintenance on my sprinkler system. Pump comes on but have no pressure. I've used Mead Nobles in the past but I understand he has moved. Anyone else out there work on them and have rates as good as his?


----------



## jryno (Nov 8, 2007)

Give me a call. Jeff Rynearson - Irrigation Station of NWFL - 850-420-9636


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Take the priming plug or pressure gauge out and run a hose to it and fill it up. Chances are you lost prime and your check valve is leaking.


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

Jeff i sent you a pm did you get it


----------

